# Dog making self vomit...



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Neeko is the queen of this. Without eating grass. She does it with meds I shove down her throat. She did this when I first fed liver. And kidney. She now eats both willingly.

It doesn't matter if she has an empty stomach or not. I give HW preventative (no flames please), and have to deal with this every 45 days. Within a minute of shoving it down her throat, she makes herself throw it up. And she will not willingly take it. My vet does not recommend crushing it. Any suggestions?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Can you hide it in things? Chicken hearts or something she really really likes? Or give with coconut oil? I think there is a thread right now in the holistic and natural remedies forum about a dog vomiting from antibiotics, and there were some good suggestions on there.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Re and Liz suggest putting it in a big meatball and that seems to work.

i feed HW too, but I have stretched it out to once every 50 days so far. Trying to work up the courage for 60.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah the meatball thing works so well! Im doing it right now for Rubys detox supplements, she gobbles it right up.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i gave up trying to open the mouth of a pug. that's why liz' suggestion of making mini chicken balls or meat balls....is so no muss, no fuss.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Meatballs it is.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i always feel so damn lucky that Cesar will eat anything i give him willingly!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know if your HW comes in 2 "varieties" or not but when we first started HW meds, we bought the tablet version. The boys hated them and I had to chop it up to get it into them. So this year, we switched to the "soft" version and the headache is over. The boys readily "snatch" them up.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I use Pill Pockets when I need to give the kids any meds.
I just give it to them as a treat.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

They both take Trifexis. It's about as big around as a quarter. I've successfully used pill pockets for other meds in the past, but these are too big. I'm going to try the meat ball idea, in the hope that she swallows it whole.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Neeko said:


> They both take Trifexis. It's about as big around as a quarter. I've successfully used pill pockets for other meds in the past, but these are too big. I'm going to try the meat ball idea, in the hope that she swallows it whole.


aren't they chewable?

if so, and they don't like them, just put them in your grinder or blender. start with one to see how much of a scoop each one is, first.


----------

